# Wood floors and a GSD



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, I just moved into a new house and have just refinished the floors. They are real wood. How will my soon to be Female GSD do with them.. I heard that dogs can destroy wood floors?? 

Thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have wood floors and there's no problem with the dogs. I do keep their toes very short though. It also doesn't hurt to keep non-slip rugs in heavy traffic zones.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I have wood floor but never had a problem. They may slide on them if they get crazy in the house so you have to watch that but that has been my only expierience.


----------



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay good.... I was about to have a heart attack when my buddy told me that the dog was going to destroy my newly resurfaced oak floors......

I was about to start looking at a toy dog.....not


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

tonyc994 said:


> Okay good.... I was about to have a heart attack when my buddy told me that the dog was going to destroy my newly resurfaced oak floors......
> 
> I was about to start looking at a toy dog.....not


 
Actually they are or supposed to quite durable if they are done the right way, think about all the walking on them you do with shoes on and things like that.....well I walk on mine anyway with shoes on, A dogs pads are soft so no issue there and their nails shouldn't be a factor unless he or she has something burried under the floor lol


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It's easy to get scratches in real wood floors, if your going to get upset when you see the 1st scratch you may have a problem. They do make tips for nails Soft Claws for Dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I have wood floors and there's no problem with the dogs. I do keep their toes very short though. It also doesn't hurt to keep non-slip rugs in heavy traffic zones.


+1

I also have a large area rug in the living room so he can play on there without slipping.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You should be okay with oak. We did our wood floors with pine. LOTS of scratches. But we don't care.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We have wood floors, We have scratches in our floors from having two dogs, but they aren't visible unless you LOOK for them. You can't see them really, now you can see the ding in the floor from where our lab dropped her nylabone from the second floor landing. She thought it was an awesome game! LOL! Floors are easy to fix!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I have wood floors and there's no problem with the dogs. I do keep their toes very short though. It also doesn't hurt to keep non-slip rugs in heavy traffic zones.


How do you keep dog's toes short?
If the floors have a good polyurethane coating they should be OK.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have wood floors, and throw/area rugs around, Yes, I have a few scratches here and there, my dogs do get a little rambunctious in the house on occasion..but gives me something to do, keeping them buffed out


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

they'll scratch the floors, get used to it  I refinished mine as well a few years ago and they put some good scratches in a few spots, but I expected it. They'll be refinished again in a few more years maybe, but I put many layers of poly on so the scratches are mostly in the surface, not in the wood. So no need to take it all the way down again


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> You should be okay with oak. We did our wood floors with pine. LOTS of scratches. But we don't care.


 
We did our stairs in pine a few years ago. NOT a good idea. There are scratches everywhere, yikes!!


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

We have very expensive dark maple floors and finished building our house a little over a year ago. Our 7 lb cockapoo left no scratches whatsoever. Our beloved Zoot was 12 lbs when we got her and is now 70 lbs - she left scratches from day one especially at the doorways where she has to turn into the room but has been an extremely hyper puppy. We don't allow her to run through the house but once in a while she still gets rambunctious. GSD's WILL scratch hardwood floors so just prepare yourself for it. I freaked out the first couple of scratches and gouges from my kids but now it's just old hat.


----------

